# Closet Door issues



## ellisland (Jul 21, 2019)

So sorry about the sideways pics. Not sure why my computer changed that.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I've got a similar "office" arrangement . Tho a single closet and all the closets in this house are shallow. We bought two IKEA bookcases for the closet and I'm getting panels to use as a closet door. They're surface mount and rather like vertical drapes only the panels are 12-18 inches wide each. Bout 100/120 a set.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

……………………..https://www.lowes.com/pd/ReliaBilt-Colonist-White-6-Panel-Molded-Composite-Bifold-Door-Common-24-in-x-80-in-Actual-23-5-in-x-79-in/1000221745


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Pull the door frame and turn it so it opens out???


----------



## ellisland (Jul 21, 2019)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> ……………………..https://www.lowes.com/pd/ReliaBilt-...-in-x-80-in-Actual-23-5-in-x-79-in/1000221745




Oooh! Great option! Thanks.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Hate those bifold doors. Ugly.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

ChuckTin said:


> Hate those bifold doors. Ugly.


Hopefully the OP will take your opinion of bi-fold doors in to account, before going out and purchasing them.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Pull the door frame and turn it so it opens out???


If you are careful you could pull the door stop, route new hinge mortises for out swing, fill in old mortises with dutchmen, and re-position stops. 

IMHO this would be easier than pulling casing and jamb, and basically re hanging the entire door jamb.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Great idea, T... if they are built in place door jambs. The pre-hung interior doors have splined and glued in place...door stop strips. Which will leave a nasty mess of the jambs, while trying to get those out.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Tymbo said:


> If you are careful you could pull the door stop, route new hinge mortises for out swing, fill in old mortises with dutchmen, and re-position stops.
> 
> IMHO this would be easier than pulling casing and jamb, and basically re hanging the entire door jamb.


It does not sound like you have experience hanging pre hung doors.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> It does not sound like you have experience hanging pre hung doors.



Why do you say that?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Tymbo said:


> Why do you say that?


No comparison between the two considering the time taken to make the change and the mess you make doing it. But to each is own.


----------



## ellisland (Jul 21, 2019)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Hopefully the OP will take your opinion of bi-fold doors in to account, before going out and purchasing them.




HA, HA! I don't much care for them as I've always had track issues. Plus, I haven't the money to purchase new doors at this point. However, it was an option I didn't think of and love it when I find something I didn't come up with. 


I've not known of any bi-fold that would open enough that would allow enough access for a two-foot wide doorway either. 


It'll take some thought.


----------



## ellisland (Jul 21, 2019)

Tymbo said:


> If you are careful you could pull the door stop, route new hinge mortises for out swing, fill in old mortises with dutchmen, and re-position stops.
> 
> IMHO this would be easier than pulling casing and jamb, and basically re hanging the entire door jamb.




This would actually be the second best scenario. The first removing them and storing them completely.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

My logic was to try and leave as much undisturbed as possible.(jamb/casing) I have no clue what the OP is capable of. For ME, routing new mortises is probably just as easy as pulling the whole assembly is for you. To each is own.:thumbsup:


----------



## ellisland (Jul 21, 2019)

I think we could all agree that it's yet another architectural blunder.


----------



## ellisland (Jul 21, 2019)

Tymbo said:


> My logic was to try and leave as much undisturbed as possible.(jamb/casing) I have no clue what the OP is capable of. For ME, routing new mortises is probably just as easy as pulling the whole assembly is for you. To each is own.:thumbsup:



You guys are quite funny. No, I'd never remove or reroute the entire casing. I would however attempt the jam and hinge change, since the center stopping strip (whatever it's called) is centered - on a day I feel like tackling the world. LOL. 



For now, my latest tackle was carving jams to sit flush where all the new doorknobs we bought, wouldn't close; hence, having sat inside the small inswinging door closet that annoys me greatly. Also, a new faucet change was done to the laundry room sink. On tap is a leaky bathroom sink faucet. Perhaps after that, if all goes well, I may tackle the closet world, just without messing with the entire casing. :biggrin2:


----------



## Tom153 (Nov 10, 2016)

Perhaps you could make your own bi-fold doors to match the opening, using the existing doors, if they are solid wood doors. Might take some planning, and might not look to great. Also you would have to find the hardware to convert them. Just a thought.


----------



## AshleySykes (Aug 16, 2019)

You can take the help of some renovation experts, may he has any alternate solution.


----------

